# Dawn dish soap for dog washing??



## owutaqt (Oct 15, 2012)

Did I read this correctly? I could swear I saw someone recommend that here or somewhere, am I crazy?? (ok don't answer that one :wink


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Perhaps if your dog got stuck in a Gulf oil-spill or sprayed by a skunk.

Otherwise, stick with a good shampoo that's made for dogs.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it commonly mentioned for removing topical flea medications should the need arise.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i used it once because my dog rolled in who knows what and the dog shampoo did not wash it out...worked good but i would not use it as a regular shampoo.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I read it is sometimes used to kill fleas on a dog.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Dawn dish soap is often recommended to be used in situations where an animal may be sensitive to the standard treatments for things like:

1. Initial flea & Tick removal on pups under 8 weeks or Dogs with weak immune systems/allergies

2. Deodorizing after being sprayed by skunk or having rolled in something disgusting. 

3. Extremely unnatural oily skin/Coat

4. Removal of topical medications if needed

DAWN dish soap should not be used long term as it is likely, if used so, it will severely dry out your Pup's skin causing further issues.


----------

